# Upload-Servlet



## lark (8. Jun 2004)

Könnte mir mal bitte einer einen link geben für ein "einfaches" Java Servlet mit dem ich eine Datei hochladen kann.
Wenn möglich ein fertiges welches ich nur noch compiliern muss ;-)

mfg LERCHE


----------



## Donut (8. Jun 2004)

Servlet? 
Was isn das?  :?:


----------



## meez (9. Jun 2004)

Hier

Du musst nch das Apache-Commond-FileUpload Jar in dein lib Verzeichnis packen.
http://sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch/www/...ileupload/binaries/commons-fileupload-1.0.zip

Unzippen, und das jar file suchen...

Code:

```
import org.apache.commons.fileupload.*;	
import javax.servlet.*;
import javax.servlet.http.*;
import java.util.*;
import java.io.*;
	
public class FileUploadServlet extends HttpServlet {
	
	public void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) 
	 	throws ServletException, IOException {		
		DiskFileUpload upload;	
		List items;	
		Iterator i;
		FileItem item;
		String fileName = "/tmp/irgendwas";		
		try {		
			upload = new DiskFileUpload();
			items = upload.parseRequest(request);
			i = items.iterator();		
			while (i.hasNext()) {		
				item = (FileItem) i.next();
				if (! item.isFormField()) 
					item.write(new File(fileName));		
			}											
		} catch (Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		
	}
			
	public void doPost(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
     		throws ServletException, IOException {
       			doGet(request, response);
  	}
}
```


----------



## Guest (10. Jun 2004)

Funktioniert bei mir leider nicht...Compilieren geht nur dann passtiert nichts!!

Braucht man dafür nicht MulitpartRequest???


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Jun 2004)

@Donut: Mit einem Servlet kann man einen Webserver um die Fähigkeit der dynamischen Seitengenerierung erweitern. Die Bezeichnung "Servlet" ist abgeleitet von *serv*erside app*let*.
Eine etwas ältere und bekannte Technik für die dynamische Seitengenerierung sind CGI-Scripts, die meist in Perl geschrieben sind.


----------



## meez (29. Jun 2004)

Du must noch einen Post Request schicken....
Ein multipartform....Der Parser wird vom FileUpload-Client für dich transparent angezogen.. (upload.parseRequest(request)


----------

